# Shelton Lakes - Shelton CT



## gmcunni (Jun 8, 2008)

*Date:* June 8, 2008

*Trails:* Shelton Lakes, Shelton CT

*Difficulty:*  Yes

*Conditions:*  A little wet after last night's rain, very humid.

*Trip Report:*
My buddy and I hit the Shelton Lakes trails for a ride this morning.  The plan was for a nice easy ride on my Schwinn HN. We've never ridden Shelton before but we were under the impression it was a mix of easy double and moderate single track trails.

We parked at the northern end of the trails and headed south with no real plan other than heading south  . We didn't bring a map with us so relied on the occasional posted map to help us along.  We ended up taking some fairly difficult (to us) single track along RT 108.  Lots of rocks + roots and a fallen tree every once in awhile.   Thankfully no large drops or rocks to clear.

We rode for  about 90 minutes or so.  No major injuries but i did almost fall in a lake at one point and also ended up jumping over my handlebars on a downhill when my bike decided to stop all forward motion without first alerting me.

Nice place to ride.  We will likely go back now that we know  the trail layout better. It is an upgrade in terms of challenge over the Monroe Rail Trail we usually hit with our kids.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice Gary! Sounds like you're just our speed. You should try to get out with the CT crew we are forming sometime.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice Gary! Sounds like you're just our speed. You should try to get out with the CT crew we are forming sometime.



looking forward to it, let me know the next time you guys go out.


----------

